# érkezni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek helyes az _érkezni _ige használata a következő példákban, illetve használjátok-e az említett igét _ilyen _értelemben?

_Nem érkeztem megreggelizni, mert sietnem kellett a munkába.
Remélem, még érkezem kivenni a pénzt a bankból.
A múlt héten nem érkeztünk megtartani az olasz órát. 
_
Nem akarom hosszúra fogni a kérdésemet ..., esetleg majd elmagyarázom az okát a válaszaitok alapján. 

Kösz, előre is


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon úgy tűnik, hogy szó szerinti fordításnak esett áldozatul az, aki így használja ezt az igét. 
Magyarul majdnem érthetetlen ilyen használatban, szóval semmiképpen nem élnék vele (tudatosan legalábbis).


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> _Nem érkeztem megreggelizni, mert sietnem kellett a munkába.
> Remélem, még érkezem kivenni a pénzt a bankból.
> A múlt héten nem érkeztünk megtartani az olasz órát.
> _



Szia!
Szerintem a mondataid így helyesek, ha ragaszkodsz az "érkez" igéhez:

_"Nem volt érkezésem megreggelizni, mert sietnem kellett a munkába.
Remélem, még lesz érkezésem kivenni a pénzt a bankból.
A múlt héten nem volt érkezésünk megtartani az olasz órát."
_
Azonban akármelyiket nézzük, bonyodalmas, szószaporító megfogalmazása mind a három mondat annak, hogy a beszélő rosszul osztotta be az idejét. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy meg illene magyarázni, miért nem tudtuk a dolgot elintézni.
Egyszerű, mindennapi nyelven ezeket mondanám:

_"Nem *tudtam* megreggelizni, mert (elaludtam, és) sietnem kellett a munkába.

Remélem, *még lesz időm* kivenni a pénzt a bankból.
A hülye főnököm már megint a munkaidő vége előtt öt perccel lőcsölt rám egy tízezer cellás Excel táblát. Remélem, még *bejutok* a bankba záróra előtt, úgysem kapok már fizetést ettől a cégtől a jövő hónapban.

A múlt héten nem volt *értelme* megtartani az olasz órát.
A múlt héten tökrészeg volt az olasz tanárunk."
_


----------



## Encolpius

Nagyon érdekes franknagy kommentje....sosem hallottam, olvastam az "érkezése van valamire" szerkezetet, annyira hogy utánanéztem, mert hihetetlen volt, de valóban létezik. Tanultam valamit.


----------



## franknagy

Megtanultad a "érkezése van valamire" szerkezetet, de inkább ne használd aktívan! Papírízű, bürokratikus bűzű.

Az ilyen szószerkezeteket használókra szoktam mondani: "kimagyarul fejezte magát". (Azt kicsavarva, hogy "magyarul fejezte ki magát".


----------



## Olivier0

Szerintem egyszerűen ugyanazt jelenti, mint a francia kifejezés (esetleg más nyelvé is) _arriver à faire qc_ = sikerül csinálni valamit:
_Nem sikerült megreggeliznem, _stb_.
_ -- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

A kérdésem oka az, hogy utóbb hallok ilyesféle kifejezéseket, de régebben (például gyerekkoromban biztos) nem. "Érkezése van valamire" számomra még szokatlanabb ...

Köszönöm a válaszokat és kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket .


----------



## Olivier0

Azt hittem, modern fordulat, de online, szabadon szerkeszthető wiki típusú szótárban azt látom:
érkezik *4.* _Tájszó, régies_: Ideje lesz rá; ráér egy tevékenységre, dologra; szabad ideje adódik rá.
érkezés* 2.* Ráérés, szabad idő._ Nincs érkezésem veled foglalkozni._
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a MÉK-ben is megemlítik, hogy népies használata mindkét szónak létezik ilyen jelentésben, de ez nem ugyanaz szerintem, mint amiről francis kérdezett. (A tied "ráér", francisé "sikerül".) A népies alakot én sosem hallottam használni, de francis kérdésében szereplő használatot (sajnos) igen. 

Nagyon sok szó szerinti fordítás hallható a magyarban manapság, ami furcsa, mert a legtöbbje egyszerűen borzalmasan hangzik, azon túl, hogy helytelen. (Pl. nagy divat a helytelen többes szám használat, de a "legjobb", amikor ezt egyes számban ragozott ige követi...)


----------

